# Fernsehzeitschrift - Programm vergleichbar mit TV Genial



## Shooter2k (15. Februar 2004)

Guten Tag allerseits, 
ich bin froh, dass es noch immer schöne Foren gibt , über den man pber Linux Diskutieren kann.

Ich besitze die Suse 9.0. Und mit der Zeit wird Sie immer perfekter und nach meinen wünschen 100% angepasst. Ich bin schon seit längeren auf der Suche nach einem Fernsehzeitschriften Tool vergleichbar mit TV Genial.

Ich habe schon im vor hinein viel gesucht (google, links2linux etc ) aber leider nichts gefunden.

Könnte mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen ? 
Falls es wirklich absolut nichts gibt , dann würde ich mich bereit erklären dieses Programm selber zu schreiben, aber dazu brauche ich immer aktuelle Daten aus dem Netz ( ggf. von tvspielfilm.de oder )  

vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge !
gruß Henry


----------



## JohannesR (16. Februar 2004)

Da fällt mir spontan nur FreeGuide ein. Das ist aber, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ganz cool.


----------



## Deifl (23. Februar 2004)

Versuche es doch einmal mit dem TV-Browser [1] - bei mir funktioniert er prima.

Jochen

[1] http://tvbrowser.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Shooter2k (23. Februar 2004)

**

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Also es gibt wohl doch alternativen zu TV Genial ich denke , ich werde den TV Browser nehmen.

Danke
gruß
henry


----------



## JohannesR (23. Februar 2004)

Hey, TV-Browser ist wirklich gut, gefällt mir!


----------

